# Looking for some "soul" snowboarding films



## Grizzly (Jan 24, 2013)

So yeah, just looking for some snowboarding films/movies that are just about enjoying the snowboarding life, and not all about competition.

Any help is appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

All the Car Danchi films are pretty inspring for me, at least.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Car Danchi +++++++++++


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

what snowboard films are about competition? 

maybe I don't watch much...

any sort of big mountain/backcountry film get me stoked...which i feel like is most of them, but hey - im not really that deep into the scene


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 24, 2013)

WasatchMan said:


> what snowboard films are about competition?
> 
> maybe I don't watch much...
> 
> any sort of big mountain/backcountry film get me stoked...which i feel like is most of them, but hey - im not really that deep into the scene


Neither am I, maybe I've just been unlucky with what I've watched so far, haha. What are some of your favourite films (about backcountry/big mountain)?




Triple8Sol said:


> All the Car Danchi films are pretty inspring for me, at least.





ETM said:


> Car Danchi +++++++++++


Thanks for that, they are pretty cool


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Car Danchi all the way

also check out Sweetgrass "Signatures"


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

First Decent is a good one.

Also my homey from Jackson Hole makes these films which are the real deal. Films | Storm Show Studios


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> So yeah, just looking for some snowboarding films/movies that are just about enjoying the snowboarding life, and not all about competition.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, cheers.




Jeremy Jones "Deeper" and "Further"
"First Descent"
"That's it That's all"
" It's always snowing somewhere"
"Neverland"
"Ready"
"Tve12lve" (?)


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I just watched The Art of Flight last night. Pretty cool film about Travis Rice and friends traveling the world in a search for fresh pow. Awesome visuals and sound.

Here's the trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh29_SERH0Y


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

LolololLol ^^^^^


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> I just watched The Art of Flight last night. Pretty cool film about Travis Rice and friends traveling the world in a search for fresh pow. Awesome visuals and sound.
> 
> Here's the trailer: The Art of FLIGHT - snowboarding film trailer w/Travis Rice - YouTube


You don't say. Never heard of it...


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Watch any of Scott Stevens videos. He is one of the most unique riders I've ever watched. Check him out!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

_91 Words for Snow_ is all about the different types of snowboarding
_In Short_ is from the same people (Blank Paper - David Benedek and Christoph Weber) and is a collection of short films about snowboarding. The section on camping in Alaska in particular is great.

I like these in particular because films which are just big jump after big jumper after big jump (or whatever bit of boarding is on repeat)... bore me. I want to see the trip, the adventure, everything that goes with snowboarding. That's why I also love _Deeper_, _Further_, _That's It That's All_ and _Art of Flight_ as mentioned already (and which you probably already know!)


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh, and both _Lines_ and _Let It Ride: The Craig Kelly Story_ would be right up your alley too - the former a history of big mountain snowboarding, the latter the history of snowboarding through the prism of Craig Kelly's life/a doc on Craig Kelly.

Another good one would be _First Descent_ - the history of snowboarding interspersed with 3 generations of snowboarders hitting up AK.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 24, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> I like these in particular because films which are just big jump after big jumper after big jump (or whatever bit of boarding is on repeat)... bore me. I want to see the trip, the adventure, everything that goes with snowboarding. That's why I also love _Deeper_, _Further_, _That's It That's All_ and _Art of Flight_ as mentioned already (and which you probably already know!)


I agree, man, I want to see the whole experience, repetitiveness is boring. Cheers


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

check out heart films stuff


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Afterlame, or any of the Robot Food movies


----------

